# Best emulator to play Conker's Bad Fur day ?



## Cortexfou (Jan 1, 2021)

Hello,
I want to play Conker's Bad Fur day on windows with these options : 1080p, 60fps an widescreen.
What emulator I need to use and how do I need to config it ?

Thanks


----------



## Magsor (Jan 4, 2021)

Buy the game for 10$ and you get the native version


----------



## Joom (Jan 7, 2021)

Magsor said:


> Buy the game for 10$ and you get the native version


Please tell me where you're finding BFD carts for less than $100.

@OP, Mupen64plus with the GlideN64 video plugin.


----------



## DJPlace (Jan 8, 2021)

there is rare replay on xbox one. but that's up to you.


----------



## Supercool330 (Jan 8, 2021)

Best option is Rare Replay on XBox One (or Series S/X).  After that, I would recommend ParaLLEl N64 or m64p.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 8, 2021)

Isn't there a stable Xbox emulator for him to play the remastered version? I get that it's somewhat censored, but it feels like the best way to enjoy the game.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Magsor said:


> Buy the game for 10$ and you get the native version


Where?


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 8, 2021)

Magsor said:


> Buy the game for 10$ and you get the native version


there's a pc version of the game?


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 8, 2021)

Latiodile said:


> there's a pc version of the game?


That's actually a great idea. It's a shame they didn't port it, even if it would be to the Windows Store (hate using that).


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 8, 2021)

Boesy said:


> That's actually a great idea. It's a shame they didn't port it, even if it would be to the Windows Store (hate using that).


knowing microsoft, no reason for them to not put it on steam, or even the switch


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 8, 2021)

Must be the 10 Dollar on Gamepass.
https://marketplace.xbox.com/Product/*Conker*/66acd000-77fe-1000-9115-d8024d530ad4


----------



## Cortexfou (Jan 8, 2021)

To have 60 fps and widescreen, you need to use emulation. rare replay and the remake are 30fps and 4/3.

I'll use mupen64 but how can I configure it to make it HD widescreen ? And how can I use cheat with it , (60fps is a cheat)


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 8, 2021)

Cortexfou said:


> To have 60 fps and widescreen, you need to use emulation. rare replay and the remake are 30fps and 4/3.
> 
> I'll use mupen64 but how can I configure it to make it HD widescreen ? And how can I use cheat with it , (60fps is a cheat)


rare replay is emulation still lol


----------



## Cortexfou (Jan 8, 2021)

Latiodile said:


> rare replay is emulation still lol


And ? It's not widescreen and not 60 fps and that's the point of this topic

I''l try to use project 64 too. Maybe it's more easy to use than mupen.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 8, 2021)

Cortexfou said:


> remake are 30fps and 4/3.


Yes, darn it. It is a remake, not a remaster (like Crash/Spyro HD).

But say, isn't there an Xbox emulator to pump up the frame rate and aspect ratio? PS2 emulator does all that for its games, for example.


----------



## Cortexfou (Jan 8, 2021)

No. Xbox emulation isn't very good sadly. It's not like gamecube or PS2 at all.

update : yes. Project64 with some adjustments is perfect for conker widezcreen HD 60fps


----------



## Joom (Jan 9, 2021)

Boesy said:


> Isn't there a stable Xbox emulator for him to play the remastered version? I get that it's somewhat censored, but it feels like the best way to enjoy the game.


L&R is a broken mess. I dunno if it's the port, or if the original is this bad (I never got to play it as a kid, so I was super excited about it coming to the Xbone), but it's full of glitches that are super irritating. There also isn't an emulator out there that can run the game, so you're either left buying the Xbone port, or paying out the nose for an original disc, which will also require actual hardware. I say go with the original. It's actually playable and isn't censored to hell and back.



Cortexfou said:


> I''l try to use project 64 too. Maybe it's more easy to use than mupen.


https://m64p.github.io/

In the event you want to give it a try. Does PJ64 still use Rice by default, or have they finally moved to GLN64?


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 9, 2021)

Joom said:


> L&R is a broken mess. I dunno if it's the port, or if the original is this bad (I never got to play it as a kid, so I was super excited about it coming to the Xbone), but it's full of glitches that are super irritating. There also isn't an emulator out there that can run the game, so you're either left buying the Xbone port, or paying out the nose for an original disc, which will also require actual hardware. I say go with the original. It's actually playable and isn't censored to hell and back.


Looking on eBay it's around $20-30 so not that expensive, but you're right about needing the Xbox console. I've got a lot of Xbox games and they just don't work on Xbox 360 or have graphical issues.

It's a fun game if you can play, of course.


----------



## Joom (Jan 9, 2021)

Boesy said:


> Looking on eBay it's around $20-30


Guess the price dropped quite a bit when the port was released. Makes sense. I remember checking a few years ago and never being able to find a copy for less than $120 or so.


----------



## Magsor (Jan 9, 2021)

Dodain47 said:


> Must be the 10 Dollar on Gamepass.
> https://marketplace.xbox.com/Product/*Conker*/66acd000-77fe-1000-9115-d8024d530ad4


Oh yeah now I have to get an Xbox. Its confusing just google conker and windows.


----------

